# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Echte vegetariërs bestaan bijna niet

## John_Swain

*Uit onderzoek is gebleken dat meer dan 80% van de vegetariërs in Nederland niet weten dat ze eigenlijk helemaal geen vegetariër zijn.
*
Vlees en sappen daarvan worden jammer genoeg voor heel veel producten gebruikt. Zelfs voor producten die vegetariërs wel eten.
Zo heb ik het vooral over producten waar gelatine in zit. Dit goedje word vaak gebruikt voor pudding taarten, wine gums, drop, en zelfs jam!

Van elk dier die in Nederland word geslacht blijft er eigenlijk helemaal niks meer over. De lekkerste stukken gaan de supermarkt in en de gedeeltes die jij normaal zal weg gooien worden gebruikt in bijvoorbeeld frikandellen en kroketten...
Maar wat doen ze dan met het huid? Van het huid maken ze dan weer gelatine. Vaak is dit ook wel varkens huid wat gebruikt word.

Dit is even kort samengevat en maar klein gedeelte van wat je werkelijk weet!

Voel jij je nog een vegetariër?

----------


## John_Swain

Overigens zit zelfs in je dagelijkse brood die je gewoon in de supermarkt koopt gelatine in verwerkt  :Wink: 
Vervelend maar wel een fijt!

----------


## Sylvia93

Ik ben wel van mening dat er échte vegetariërs bestaan! Ik ben er zelf geen, (sorry ik geniet teveel van gehakt  :Stick Out Tongue:  maar dat is het enige vlees wat ik eet eigenlijk, eieren kan ik niet tegen!)
Maar sommige mensen zijn er echt ontzettend veel mee bezig en checken ieder product op de stoffen etc die erin zitten. Ben dus wel van mening dat échte vegetariërs bestaan!

----------


## John_Swain

> Ik ben wel van mening dat er échte vegetariërs bestaan! Ik ben er zelf geen, (sorry ik geniet teveel van gehakt  maar dat is het enige vlees wat ik eet eigenlijk, eieren kan ik niet tegen!)
> Maar sommige mensen zijn er echt ontzettend veel mee bezig en checken ieder product op de stoffen etc die erin zitten. Ben dus wel van mening dat échte vegetariërs bestaan!


Niet alles valt te controleren?

----------


## Sylvia93

> Niet alles valt te controleren?


Geen idee? Ik let daar nooit op, ben zelf geen vegetariër  :Stick Out Tongue:  Maar ik ben er wel van overtuigd dat er echt mensen heel serieus mee bezig zijn!

----------


## Mariekew

Ik denk dat je met 'echte vegetariërs' veganisten bedoelt. 
Ik denk inderdaad dat 'normale' vegetariërs soms niet in de gaten hebben hoe veel dierlijke producten ze binnen krijgen maar het is natuurlijk ieders eigen keuze om daar op te letten of niet.

----------


## Luuss0404

Ikzelf eet geen vlees (allergie) dus kijk ik op elk product of er iets van vlees in zit, alleen met brood is dat lastig want daar staan meestal geen ingrediënten op  :Frown:  
Veel stremsels en sommige e-nummers zijn ook van dierlijke producten gemaakt dus is wel echt opletten...

Mijn buren zijn wel echt vegetarisch, die eten geen vlees, vis, gevogelte, ei of andere dierlijke producten/substanties... zij doen heel veel met soja, noten, peulen en groente. Een keer bij hun gebarbecued, hun zelfgemaakte groenteburgers waren echt lekker  :Smile:

----------


## Oki07

ja, ik voel mij vegetariër. Ik eet geen vlees en vis en ook geen bijproducten daarvan. Dus geen gelatine of bouillon van dieren. Ook koop ik biologische kaas, melk eieren en brood. Inderdaad, soms als ik uit eten ga, eet ik weleens kaas die niet helemaal vegetarisch is vanwege het stremsel en in Indonesië zal er ook vast wel eens trassi in mijn eten hebben gezeten. Hier trek ik de grens. Ik wil wel uit eten kunnen of bij mensen thuis kunnen eten. En zoals iemand al zei; het is je eigen keuze wat je wel/niet eet. Opvallend is dat mensen die wel vlees eten zich altijd ruk maken om wat ik wel of niet mag. Vegetariërs onderling becritiseren elkaar niet zo.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Oki,

Ja dat wat je zegt over vleeseters die zich druk maken om wat een vegetariër wel of niet mag eten en dat vegetariërs elkaar minder bekritiseren herken ik! 
Heel goed dat je voor jezelf een grens hebt getrokken, moet ook wel want er zijn erg weinig restaurants en mensen die echt vegetarisch koken zonder al die stremsels en bijproducten...

----------


## DISTAZO

> *Uit onderzoek is gebleken dat meer dan 80% van de vegetariërs in Nederland niet weten dat ze eigenlijk helemaal geen vegetariër zijn.
> *
> Vlees en sappen daarvan worden jammer genoeg voor heel veel producten gebruikt. Zelfs voor producten die vegetariërs wel eten.
> Zo heb ik het vooral over producten waar gelatine in zit. Dit goedje word vaak gebruikt voor pudding taarten, wine gums, drop, en zelfs jam!
> 
> Van elk dier die in Nederland word geslacht blijft er eigenlijk helemaal niks meer over. De lekkerste stukken gaan de supermarkt in en de gedeeltes die jij normaal zal weg gooien worden gebruikt in bijvoorbeeld frikandellen en kroketten...
> Maar wat doen ze dan met het huid? Van het huid maken ze dan weer gelatine. Vaak is dit ook wel varkens huid wat gebruikt word.
> 
> Dit is even kort samengevat en maar klein gedeelte van wat je werkelijk weet!
> ...




In Gent-Zeehaven is een fabriek die dierenhuiden (meer bepaald varkenshuiden verwerkt tot gelatine).
Ik was daar zo'n 10 tal jaren geleden geweest om stalen te nemen voor bodemonderzoek.

Open vrachtwagens komen toegereden en kippen vervolgens hun lading buiten op de voorziene plaatsen in de betonnen vakken.
Buildozers scheppen de huiden op en voeren ze in het fabriek waar ze worden afgekookt en verwerkt tot gelatine.
Een ongeloofelijke geur dat daar hangt.


Wat gebeurd er met botten en beenderen van sommige dieren ?

http://www.nestleprofessional.com/be...densauzen.aspx

Groot gelijk John !!!

Eet smakelijk  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

Als je een echte vegatarier bent dan neem ik aan dat mensen daar wel op letten... ikzelf ben allergisch voor vlees en kijk dan ook of er gelatine, ham of andere vlees stukjes of bepaalde e-nummers in het voedsel/drinken zitten...
Ik heb al die e-nummers opgezocht en gekeken welke van dieren gemaakt worden zoals bijvoorbeeld;
* E 120 wordt gemaakt van schildluis; is een kleurstof die ook wel Cochenille, karmijn, karmijnzuur, karmozijnrood wordt genoemd en in oa snoep, ijs, limonades, yoghurtdrinks en vruchtennectars wordt gebruikt.
* E 322 wordt gemaakt van dier, ei of soja; is een voedingszuur die ook wel Lecithinen wordt genoemd, deze zorgt dat saus niet gaat schiften, brood langer vers blijft en wordt gebruikt in oa snoep, koekjes, gebak, chips, snacks, chocolade, chocopasta, koffieroom, margarine.
* E 441 wordt gemaakt van bot of huid van een dier; is een verdikkingsmiddel dat ook wel Gelatine wordt genoemd, deze mag echter in vele voedingsmiddelen NIET meer gebruikt worden...
En zo heb ik nog wel een lijst maarja dat wordt zoveel werk...

Een gezin dat ik ken verbouwt hun eigen eten, want dat zijn echte vegetariërs en die vinden het beter om zelf hun producten te maken dan op elk etiketje te kijken of er ook dierlijke producten in verwerkt zitten vooral ook omdat niet op alle producten alle ingrediënten (duidelijk) vermeld staan, zoals bij brood vaak het geval is...

----------

